# www.zabo-trails.de abzugeben



## fibm (26. November 2007)

Wer hat Lust meine Seite www.zabo-trails.de zu übernehmen?
Die Seite ist leider nie richtig fertig geworden, im Gegensatz
zu den Trails die ja immer fetter werden. Ich selbst bleibe 
mittlerweile mit dem Rad lieber am Boden
Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Riddick (26. November 2007)

Vernünftig wäre es, die Domain dem Betreiber von www.zabotrails.de anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. November 2007)

hab schon angefragt ...


----------



## fibm (27. November 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Ihr seid ja ganz schön philosophisch. 
Wenn ich mir www.zabotrails.de so anschaue sieht dass allerdings mehr
nach illusterer Sonntagsausfahrt aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen
dass einer von euch Jungs jemals über diese Hügel geflogen ist. 
Es sollte jemand übernehmen der die Jungs in der Luft darstellt.
Nix für ungut. Im übrigen ist die Seite natürlich kostenfrei abzugeben.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. November 2007)

das haste aber nicht wirklich genau gekuckt. 

das interessante ist die mischung. hier gibt es es sehrwohl ein paar buben, die sich das springen auf die fahnen geschrieben haben, aber halt auch CC tucken, Trial babies und vieles andere mehr.


----------



## Riddick (28. November 2007)

Ich kann die Aussage auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.  

Vielleicht stört er sich aber nur daran, dass es keine Bilder von der Location zw.  Siedlerstr. und Tiergarten zu sehen sind (ich hab' jedenfalls keine gesehen). 




			
				fibm schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte jemand übernehmen der die Jungs in der Luft darstellt.


Warum macht's dann keiner von den "Jungs"?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. November 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Vielleicht stört er sich aber nur daran, dass es keine Bilder von der Location zw.  Siedlerstr. und Tiergarten zu sehen sind (ich hab' jedenfalls keine gesehen).



... zugegeben, wir (klingtblöd) haben nicht wirklich was mit den 'echten' zabotrails zu tun, aber ich hatte das schon ein paar jungs an den zabotrails
angeboten, dass wir sie mit in den katalog aufnehmen, die seite warten und und und... irgendwie hat sich da nix getan ...

bilder von den hügeln gibt es wirklich nicht, aber wie gesagt, das kann ja noch kommen...


----------



## bonfire (27. Dezember 2007)

wat is nu fimb, 
gibst du die Seite jetzt ab oder nicht ? 
is eigentlich schade das die seit Jahren im netz vor sich hinschimmelt


----------



## fibm (27. Dezember 2007)

Die Seite ist natürlich abzugeben, sonst hätte ich ja nicht gepostet.
Da bisher nur Wotan Interesse hat, wollte ich ihm den Account übergeben.
Hab´s vor Weihnachten nur nicht mehr geschafft.

Hast Du wohl auch Interesse?


----------



## bonfire (28. Dezember 2007)

bin net so der Webmaster, war nur so gefragt. weil ich den Fred gelesen hab und es irgendwie so rüber kam, als ob du sie Wotan partu(?) nicht geben wolltest.

Gib sie mal lieber ihm, dann wird aus der Seite auch was gescheites


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Januar 2008)

ist doch schon alles geregelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

